# My NEW Baby Betta (A timeline)



## amybetta (May 30, 2012)

Purchased my first baby betta on 5/28/12. I want to keep track of his progress as he/she grows and changes. Right now, I am calling it "baby" until it is old enough where I can truly give it a personal name.

Day1.
About 3/4th inch in length. Blue-ish silver color with black horizontal stripes. Sex: Unidentifiable


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwwww <333

S/He's so cute! Best of luck with them.


----------



## Anna27 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just got a new baby the other day! They are so much fun


----------



## JaysuzGawd (May 28, 2012)

Awee.  Cute!

I just got one for my birthday a few days ago :') I can't wait to find out what gender it is.

If it's a girl, it's name will be Eva. If it's a boy, it's name will be Homer. c:


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

DAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW!
That's all I have to say


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

So cute!


----------



## jaela (Feb 22, 2012)

Abolutely adorable! Can't wait to see this one grow up. =]


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Good luck! I just got one today too, just as stripey and considerably skinnier than yours! My poor baby looks more like a tadpole than a betta currently.

Hope they both do well


----------



## Timberland (Jan 30, 2012)

aww cute!


----------

